# fusefs-exfat Not Found ..



## zoujiaqing (Feb 14, 2020)

```
[root@FreeBSD /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-exfat]# make install clean
===>  License GPLv2+ MSPAT needs confirmation, will ask later
===>   fusefs-exfat-1.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://codeload.github.com/relan/exfat/tar.gz/v1.3.0?dummy=/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
Initializing download: https://codeload.github.com/relan/exfat/tar.gz/v1.3.0?dummy=/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
Too many redirects.

=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
Initializing download: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-exfat
```


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 14, 2020)

```
wget https://codeload.github.com/relan/exfat/tar.gz/v1.3.0?dummy=/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
mv exfat-1.3.0.tar.gz /usr/ports/distfiles/relan-exfat-v1.3.0_GH0.tar.gz
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-exfat
make install clean
```


----------

